# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Running cable for Foxtel

## PlasterPro

Hi guys 
we are doing a reno and want to run the cable for foxtel to a couple of rooms before plaster goes on.
 What sort of cable should I run?
and where should I run it to?(ie. front porch?) 
thanks in advance 
Marty  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pugs

> Hi guys 
> we are doing a reno and want to run the cable for foxtel to a couple of rooms before plaster goes on.
>  What sort of cable should I run?
> and where should I run it to?(ie. front porch?) 
> thanks in advance 
> Marty

  RG6 Quad shield with compression fittings and "techincally" it should be done by a cabler as it part of the ("Foxtel/ bigpond cable" ) network... 
another *Cabler* can correct me but i'm fairly sure this is right...

----------


## Armers

Ooooo i mised this one! Beldin tri-sheald. Run it to where the phonelines come in off the street (or to a comms cupboard or so).  
If you want a hand gimme a yell, i'll come out on site and "show" you how.  
Cheers
Armers 
PS: You'll want to be running a phone point there as well, esp if you want IQ installed. (this by law blah blah blah blah(just to cover my @@@@ :Biggrin:  ))

----------


## PlasterPro

> Ooooo i mised this one! Beldin tri-sheald. Run it to where the phonelines come in off the street (or to a comms cupboard or so).  
> If you want a hand gimme a yell, i'll come out on site and "show" you how.  
> Cheers
> Armers 
> PS: You'll want to be running a phone point there as well, esp if you want IQ installed. (this by law blah blah blah blah(just to cover my @@@@ ))

  That is a very welcome and generous offer.thank you 
 As I am like a fish out of water when it comes to anything too technical. I have already run some R59 which I may have to remove and re-run with RG6  :Rolleyes:  
Thanks again. :Biggrin: 
PM sent with contact details

----------


## PlasterPro

YO ARMERS *yells out 
Hey am almost ready for fit off of data and Foxtell points inc star distribution point.
What sort of fit off gear should I be getting? Where is the best place( ie cheapest) to get distribution board from? 
Cheers Marty :2thumbsup:

----------


## Armers

data fit off to a patch panel, ebay is fine for household speeds.
phones common to your lead in (primary line) with a krone mdf (25way box)
coax terminate and leave hanging, unless you want to use an antenna splitter / amp (for more then 3 active points) then leave all other points terminated untill needed. 
If you want someone to come in and do it for you, you know my number!  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:    
Cheers

----------


## PlasterPro

> data fit off to a patch panel, ebay is fine for household speeds.
> phones common to your lead in (primary line) with a krone mdf (25way box)
> coax terminate and leave hanging, unless you want to use an antenna splitter / amp (for more then 3 active points) then leave all other points terminated untill needed. 
> If you want someone to come in and do it for you, you know my number!     
> Cheers

   english please, I think  will call,  :Kickass:

----------


## PlasterPro

PATCH PANEL CAT5e 24 PORT 110 STYLE NEW 3Y WARRANTY - eBay, Rack Cabinets, Server Accessories, Parts, Computers. (end time 21-Sep-10 15:39:42 AEST) 
should I be getting one of these ?

----------


## Armers

That should be fine. Try and match the patch panel with the cable if you can (and money allows) ie Cat6 Cableing with Cat6 Patch panel.  
How many Catx runs did you run in total inclucive of leadins from the street?
How many coax runs did you run in the end inclucive of runs to the roof space? 
Did you remember to run a dbl GPO or two to the back of that cupboard? 
Cheers

----------


## PlasterPro

ok all good points will check all that and report back  :Biggrin:   Dbl GPO x 2 done  :Biggrin:

----------


## 2x4

Does Foxtel IQ2 now require 2 x RG6 to each outlet, something to do with HD. 
Or is that just for satelite?  
.

----------


## Armers

Just for Sat.... and you'll find sooner or later the HD will require 4 rg6 to the outlet, on sat that is...  
If its Cable a single RG6 will suffice... i suggest running two though, future proof yourself. Especialy if the plaster is down.

----------


## scorpio

> Just for Sat.... and you'll find sooner or later the HD will require 4 rg6 to the outlet, on sat that is...

  Hi m8 
4? What for?

----------


## Armers

> Hi m8 
> 4? What for?

  
If you get to see the Back of a Sat IQ2HD box there are 4 connections... technicaly there are 4 tuners in that Box, i am sure they'll be fully used sooner ot later.  
Cheers

----------


## scorpio

Yes, there are 4 connections but..... 
As they things looks now, IMHO only two should be connected because the tuners (could be 50 of them) will use internal switch to go on H or V. 
I'm guessing that other two can be for future use for satellite in different position. 
But, there's another problem with this .... I haven't seen ANY 4 coax Foxtel (or pay tv) outlet anywhere, and therefore there are a LOTS of (for that future use) non compliant buildings, especially high rises. 
IMHO, they have to find another way to skin the cat .... possibly IPTV from the headend over existing coax. 
Cheers

----------


## Armers

> But, there's another problem with this .... I haven't seen ANY 4 coax Foxtel (or pay tv) outlet anywhere, and therefore there are a LOTS of (for that future use) non compliant buildings, especially high rises.

  Lol i didn't say they were using it at the moment. In fact they are using 3 tuners on the cable boxes as we speak.  
As for the older buildings you then go into MDULite  connections but thats another story 
Beer time! 
Cheers

----------

